# Balkendiagramme, Stabdiagramme



## pat270881 (10. Nov 2005)

Hi,

weiß jemand wie man einfach, Balken- und andere Diagramme in JSP-WebApplikationen zeichnen kann?

mfg
manuel


----------



## DP (10. Nov 2005)

www.jfree.org


----------



## pat270881 (10. Nov 2005)

Naja, der developer guide ist aber leider nicht gratis und kostet fast 40 dollar....( ist für mich schwer nur mit der api ohne guide oder examples damit charts zu implementieren....weiß jemand noch eine andere möglichkeit??


----------



## DP (10. Nov 2005)

sind doch genug samples im package drin :?


----------



## lin (10. Nov 2005)

Du findest dich mit ein bisschen im Internet rumstöbern, etc. schon zurecht. Gibt auch Bsp.-code im net: 

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-2002/jw-1227-opensourceprofile.html

http://cs.gmu.edu/~eclab/projects/mason/extensions/webtutorial1/


----------



## pat270881 (10. Nov 2005)

Also ich habe das package jetzt runtergeladen und hab im jfreechart directory folgende verzeichnisse:
ant
checkstyle
lib
source

Aber examples seh ich da nirgends??


----------



## lin (10. Nov 2005)

samples heisst ja auch "Kostproben" und ist nicht ganz dasselbe wie examples ;-) bzw. diese wurden glaub mal entfernt. Jetzt findest du bestenfalls noch die Demo... :wink: (ohne src versteht sich)


----------



## pat270881 (10. Nov 2005)

Na toll, das hilft aber nicht besonders viel...


----------



## lin (10. Nov 2005)

Nein, leider net. Aber wenn man einfach so gute Dokumentationen finden würde, könnten sie ja auch ihr Tutorial für 40$ (!!!) nicht mehr verkaufen. Tja,... Aber wie gesagt, mit bisschen rumprobieren kriegste noch einiges raus. So wars jedenfalls bei mir als ich das ganze zuletzt benutzt hab.


----------



## DP (10. Nov 2005)

such auch hier mal im forum. irgendwo habe ich nen code für balken- und/oder tortendiagramme geprostet


----------



## pat270881 (10. Nov 2005)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber ich habe im gesamten forum nach balken und torten diagramm gesucht, habe aber kein posting von dir dazu gefunden...?


----------



## DP (10. Nov 2005)

na gut 

hier mal ein extrakt für ein tortendiagramm, daher nicht 100% bugfree:


```
public File createPieChart3D(Vector chartData)
  {
    try{

      DefaultPieDataset pieDataset = new DefaultPieDataset();

      double d = 0;

      for (int i = 0; i < chartData.size(); i++){
        double value = new Double((Double)chartData.get(i)).doubleValue();
        pieDataset.setValue("Wert " + i, value);
      }

      JFreeChart chart2 = ChartFactory.createPieChart3D
          ("Tolle Torte", // Titel
           pieDataset, // Dataset
           true, // Legende anzeigen
           true,
           false
           );

      chart2.setBackgroundPaint(Color.white);

      PiePlot3D plot = (PiePlot3D) chart2.getPlot();
      plot.setStartAngle(290);
      plot.setDirection(Rotation.CLOCKWISE);
      plot.setForegroundAlpha(0.5f);

      File chartfile = new File("torte.png");

      ChartUtilities.saveChartAsPNG(chartfile, chart2, 500, 300);
      return chartfile;
    }
    catch (Exception e){
      e.printStackTrace();
      return null;
    }
  }
```


----------



## pat270881 (11. Nov 2005)

Mhmm...kann man JFreeChart in WebApplikationen nur so verwenden, dass man das chart zuerst als file speichert und dann als image anzeigen lässt? - geht es nicht, dass man gleich direkt nach der erstellung das Chart zB. in einer JSP visualisieren kann? 


lg

(Ich habe mir bereits CeWolf angsehen, aber das läuft bei mir nicht richtig).


----------



## DP (11. Nov 2005)

doch. die kannst nen stream an den client schicken.

poste mal den code wenn du das gemacht hast 

läuft das da oben zumindest bei dir?


----------



## pat270881 (11. Nov 2005)

Hii,

also ich habe deinen code jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber ich habe jetzt mal auf basis einer java applikation ein line chart erstellt und das hat funktioniert. wie gesagt möchte ich es aber in einer jsp struts-web anwendung verwenden...wie funktioniert diese möglichkeit, die du angesprochen hast? - den stream an den client schicken?


----------



## pat270881 (12. Nov 2005)

Hi,

wie im anderen posting gesehen funktioniert das erstellen der line charts jetzt und auch das schreiben in ein file, jedoch ist das doch mehr als aufwendig immer erst ein file zu erstellen und dann dieses anzeigen zu lassen...hast du nicht gemeint, man kann das auch mit einem stream machen??

lg
pat


----------

